# Pequeño amplificador 27mhz



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

existe alguna especie de amplificador de 27mhz para el mando de un coche radio control?

lo necesito para que llegue el coche mas lejos,porque a 20 metros ya no me responde bien el coche.

saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola en el enlace te pongo un frabricante de amplificador de 27 mHZ, te puedes bajar el esquema del mismo y el circuito impreso, claro que lo mas facil es comprarlo montado no cuesta mas de 30 euros
Y como veras tiene muchos modelos.

http://www.rmitaly.com/scheda.asp?IDGr=1&cat=0&tipo=88


Un saludo


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

demasiada potencia.con 1 vatio va mas que sobrado.aver si me pudierais ayudar,es importante que encuentre uno


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 25, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> demasiada potencia.con 1 vatio va mas que sobrado.aver si me pudierais ayudar,es importante que encuentre uno



Buenas, si te haces del esquema podriamos hacer algunas reformas (emisor)
Lo posteas y lo miro.

Un saludo


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

pues aqui esta.. viene en la misma pagina en donde son las instrucciones.

http://www.rmitaly.com/download/manuals/KL35-manual_rel_300.pdf


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 26, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> pues aqui esta.. viene en la misma pagina en donde son las instrucciones.
> 
> http://www.rmitaly.com/download/manuals/KL35-manual_rel_300.pdf




No hombre, me referia al emisor que tu tienes, para ver si le podemos modificar para que de mas potencia, ya que este que te indique te prece grande.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

esque es el de un mando radio control normal y corriente,como te paso un esquema? 
desmonto la placa y te digo mas o menos como van las pistas y las piezas ?
o le hecho unas fotos


----------



## jorger (Jun 29, 2009)

Mejor echa unas fotos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 29, 2009)

Y... Estos transmisores no tienen ciencia... Es simplemente ponerle un par de transistores a la salida amplificando y ya. Digo yo...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

lo que pasa esque tiene un chip y luego a parte tiene lo que seria mas o menos como un pequeño amplificador que tiene 2 transistores una pequeña bobina y un cristal de 27mhz y muuchos condensadores.
y no se puede diseñar directamente algun pequeño amplificador que le metas la señal que va hacia la antena y que funciona a 9v.

porque no creo que se le pueda cambiar nada a esto.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 29, 2009)

Esto es lo que yo digo, ponele un par de transistores de la potencia necesaria amplificando a la salida de circuito. Y lo alimentas con una linea desde la (supongo) batería de 9 voltios que ya tiene el control.
Lo que vos decis que es el "pequeño amplificador" es el oscilador, el CI es solo el codificador. También puede ser que el chip tenga funciones de oscilador, con lo que los transistores si podrían amplificar un poco, pero no creo que tenga amplificación. Hacé como yo te digo, a la salida de la antena ponele uno o dos transistores con unas resistencias y listo.
Suerte MacGyver.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

jeje,si me dices mas o menos como va eso,pues me vendria de perlas, porque no sabria que transistor utilizar ni nada.esque pa que veas,todavia no he empezado el ciclo de electronica jeje,lo que se es porque lo he aprendido mas o menos por mi cuenta.   

saludos


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

aver si alguien pudiera ayudarme,me urge hacerlo cuanto antes.


----------

